# ipod nano 3rd gen: stuck with a white screen



## ronweasley (Jan 6, 2008)

hi
my friend recently bought an ipod nano(3rd gen 4GB).....
the problem is: the device was playing a video which got stuck......upon resetting(toggle hold switch>menu+center button) it would work fine (this was happening frequently).......

but now the device works fine but the screen is stuck with a white background.....we tried resetting, even restoring with itunes....but in vain.....the screen just shows a plain white background.....

please help


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 6, 2008)

If the screen is stuck with a white background, how can you say it works fine? 

If restoring via iTunes did not work, then your best[and only] bet is to take it to the apple store.... you do have warranty right?


----------



## ronweasley (Jan 7, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> If the screen is stuck with a white background, how can you say it works fine?



i meant that...the 'click' sound could be heard when using the clickwheel and even audio was played when the play/pause button was pressed....only nothing shows up on the screen

restoring with itunes didnt work.......what next....is there any other way...

PS: the ipod is under warranty(bought only 3 weeks ago)


----------



## desiibond (Jan 7, 2008)

Could be due to disconnection while doing a firmware udpate.
Source: *www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/19067/The_Apple_iPods_White_Screen_of_Death
Reset the iPod:

   1. Turn the Hold switch on, then back to off.
   2. Press and hold the Menu and Select buttons for 10 seconds (until the Apple logo appears).
   3. You may need to repeat the reset several times.

If the reset doesn't help, then put the iPod into forced disk mode.


Put iPod into Disk Mode:

Apple suggests that you ensure your iPod is charged before following the next step.  How exactly you check a charge on an iPod screen that is completely white has yet to be revealed. But hey, give it a shot anyway.  Plug the iPod into a high-powered USB port, let it sit for 2 hours, then disconnect it.  If you have a wall charger, plug in the iPod, then follow these steps while it is still plugged in.

   1. Turn the Hold switch on, then back to off.
   2. Press and hold the Menu and Select buttons until the Apple logo appears
   3. Immediately switch your figures to press and hold the Select and the Play/Pause buttons until "Disk Mode" appears at the top.


For a lot of people, this solves the problem. Connect the iPod to the computer and (assuming it shows up) reset the iPod again to get it out of Disk Mode.  If at this point you still have the white screen, restore the iPod using the restore function in iTunes under the Summary tab (this will erase everything on the iPod and put it at factory settings).

Don't disconnect or eject the iPod until the store is totally done.  After you think it's done, wait another five minutes.


----------



## ronweasley (Jan 7, 2008)

@desiibond:

the white screen appeared while using the ipod.........i can only hear clicker working and also, itunes recognises it......resetting the firmware didnt help....

but i will try the solution u've suggested......

thanks in advance....


----------

